# Stalled labor??



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. Jinx started into what appeared to be fairly heavy labor this morning, lying on her side and stiffening both rear legs while pushing with her front legs, stomach tightening, and tossing her head up and back (pics posted on her kidding thread). This went on for awhile (roughly 6 hours) before she began to pace around her stall, paw, stomp, and scream. She never pushed, no streaming (moderate amber discharge), and no bubble appeared. This evening, while she looks uncomfortable, she has yet to kid and labor appears to have stalled. Her udder is strutted and ligs are completely gone. I just went in and checked and her cervix is open to three fingers, no head or body parts felt immediately on the other side of the cervix. Baby is still moving, although no much movement, down low on the right immediately above the level of the udder. When I pushed in, there was a nudge back. There are no baby parts palpated above this level so I know the kid is (or should be) in position.
Should I be worried at this point, or is stalled labor fairly typical? I've yet to experience a doe seemingly progress to where I expected pushing any second due to the strength and frequency of the contractions only to stall like this. Granted, this is only going to be my 6th kidding since I missed 3 of ours last month.
The breeder did not seemed concerned but that was hours ago and he expected, like me, for streaming and then pushing to shortly follow. It's too late to call him at this hour, so hoping someone out there in goat land is awake and more knowledgeable than me on deliveries.
No bloody discharge, she ate dinner well, no fever. Normal and frequent poo and urination. She does still seem uncomfortable and is still pushing out occasionally with her legs or kicking at her belly but labor has greatly diminished throughout the evening. :hair: She quit hollering after dinner (7 pm). Any help greatly appreciated! I'm fine with waiting, just don't want to be unconcerned if I need to act. She might be waiting for this storm to blow through in a few hours. Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

At this point I would go in and retrieve that kid -- chance are its stuck so she wont progress into full labor-- this happened with my doe this year.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Stacey! I'm calling the vet now. Vet said to bring her in so please ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hopefully the kid is still alive ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :hug: 

.praying all will be OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:leap: :clap:  The kids were still alive, one boy and one girl! Both were delivered by C-section. They weren't moving on the ultrasound so it was a bit tense for a little while. The boy weighs 9 lbs 3 oz and the girl 8 lbs 1 0z. Jinx is still VERY groggy and resting in her stall. We did hold her for both kids to nurse and then she fell back to sleep. She's not quite sure what's going on but didn't push them away. While she sleeps off her anesthesia we have the babies inside but the goal is to take them back to her as soon as she's up. Thank you so much! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! That's awesome they were still alive


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to you. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is good news, I have been waiting to see a post from you. So glad everyone is alive.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: that is fantastic.... :hi5: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! I'm so relieved it was a happy ending. :dance:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm relieved for you!!! Poor Jinx. She was an uncomfortable girl there for a while. Good job Mom!


----------

